# utility sink pump



## furiousstyles (Nov 12, 2006)

Good evening! I Need to get a pump for a utility sink that will pump the water about 8 ft. high. The only thing emptying into the sink will be a washing machine, about 7-8 loads a week. would anyone have any ideas on names and prices and place to purchase pump. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

For a utility sink, I always like the direct mount style. They are super simple, and are easy to install. They also have less parts to fail. Here's a link to a popular one: http://www.hartell.com/corp/details/0,,CLI1_DIV32_ETI3869,00.html The direct mount ones have a little switch that senses when there's water going down the drain, and the pump kicks on. The one I linked to you can buy directly from that manufacturer on their site; about 300 bucks. That's about what you'd pay for any good pump to pump out a utility sink.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

Whatever type pump you buy and install, I would suggest using something to "filter" the washer discharge water. It contains LOTS of lint which will cause problems down the road. Simplest thing I have seen/used is a knee-high nylon stocking. They are cheap and disposable. Secure one with a clamp on the end of the discharge hose and when it gets full of lint, pitch it and replace with another one. For those reading this post that do not discharge the water into another vessel (utility sink etc), do not install these on your hose and drop it into the standpipe. Should it fall off, you will be trying to dig it out of the trap, which is not a fun project. Being in the standpipe also makes it non-visible and if it fills up, the water will backflow and flood the area.


----------



## daver80 (Nov 6, 2009)

*utility pump*

Depending on how high it needs, why not just let the washer pump it? even if you need to build a small platform (I've done) seems redundant to have the washer pump , then have a pump do it again. A washer will pump about 6' high...Dave


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread is 3 years old....:huh:


----------

